# Haiiro-White face pied cockatiel



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!! Im new here and here are the pictures of Haiiro as requested  sorry if it seems a bit of spamming of images and sorry for the bad background(renovation of a room in progress)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a gorgeous "dirty-faced" whiteface pied!  I love his/her markings!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a pretty tiel! : )


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haiiro is a gorgeous bird


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

awww so beautiful


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's replies and compliments  'tiels are just such awesome and beautiful bird. I'm really glad that Haiiro chose me  Now, Haiiro always ask for scritches instead of treats during training sessions XD


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hes a lovely bird thanks ofr sharing X x


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haiiro is gorgeous I love the coloring he/she is beautiful thank you for sharing the pictures they are all gorgeous pictures.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on Haiiro


----------

